# Saffy made a new friend ;)



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

It was love at first sight ♥ 









Saffy will not stop playing with him!









She thought she would show him off to the cat


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Friends for ever and ever ♥♥♥





















(I know I am completely sad haha... it was too cute to resist.. haha... Poor Saffy endured through it, and then got lots of plays afterwards )


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Now those are some Awww photos! I even had my co-worker come look!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehehe, you're not sad, no more than the rest of us!!! hehehe 

now Saffy & paris have matching toys! LOL!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehehehe, you're not sad, no more than the rest of us!!! hehehe
> 
> now Saffy & paris have matching toys! LOL!


And Lukas too!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

D'aww! Saffy! I feel like I haven't seen pics of her in a long time, it's so good to see her cute little face.  What a silly girl, those pictures are too cute!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww, Saffy is such a good girl! Cute photos .


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

How cute! Saffy has some great expressions.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I love Saffy's play-bow! So cute! 
The cat doesn't look impressed. He needs a new friend of his own!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Salukie said:


> I love Saffy's play-bow! So cute!
> The cat doesn't look impressed. He needs a new friend of his own!


Lol, the cat, she wasn't impressed with me not cuddling her... lol...

I had to make Saffy bow !! lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well if that's not_ the cutest_ pair of "me" and "mini me" I ever saw!! I wish that entire sequence was in video!!! I love the look of your Saffy! What a regal girl, and such soulful eyes! Don't you wonder what she might have YOU do if she were the one with the camera?! Really enjoyed your photos, thanks for showing them!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Well if that's not_ the cutest_ pair of "me" and "mini me" I ever saw!! I wish that entire sequence was in video!!! I love the look of your Saffy! What a regal girl, and such soulful eyes! Don't you wonder what she might have YOU do if she were the one with the camera?! Really enjoyed your photos, thanks for showing them!


I know it's so cute! 
Saffy is very much regal, she is such a 'lady'
She just has this presence about her that says she is so much better than everyone else!!

On walks, she'll usually walk AROUND the puddle..
If she can, she will sit upon the leather couch in the corner.. and look upon you disdainfully if you tell her to move lol....
And because she moves so elegantly, it just fits in with the picture!

I wuvs my elegant Saffy !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These photos are absolutely adorable Jak!! What a pretty girl she is, and sucha character.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Saffy will not stop playing with him!

I think Saffy is trying to tell you something!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Jak that is something i would totally do to Mister ha ha ha! Spoos just take it and are happy to be modeled like that! Thats why i love them so! Adorable toy too and Saffy of course is just s sweet heart! Her and Mister would make the perfect pair or better yet Saffy and Paris and Mister ha ha ha


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Mister said:


> or better yet Saffy and Paris and Mister ha ha ha


yesssssssss!!! With all the little paris toys too!!! hehehe. I shall have to do photos of Paris with hers now... lol


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> yesssssssss!!! With all the little paris toys too!!! hehehe. I shall have to do photos of Paris with hers now... lol


Im thinking i need to look around for a Mini me for Mister now  Oh and then of course do a photo shoot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep a mini me! Saffy is a dear girl thats for sure. You have surely been a blessing for her!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I wuvs your elegant Saffy too! Nice pics. Love the toy.

Pretty cat too, btw.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, thanks everyone 
She is such a wonderful dog


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Heart-Warmer*



jak said:


> Friends for ever and ever ♥♥♥


Simply adorable!


----------

